# Recent epiphanies anyone?



## johniav (Mar 25, 2011)

In the spirit of opening a subject that I believe most of us can relate to, what interesting conclusions have you come to within the last year?(everyone)
1# Mine was on the importance of self reliance. Sometimes having a metaphorical rug taken from under you can be the best thing that happens.
2# TV is nice
3# Never go against the grain only for the purpose of being orginal. There can be wisdom in some conventional schools of thought.
4# When all else fails, babble to yourself in a jibberish that not even you can understand intil you become bored. Then wait for a revalation. If one fails to come, start at the begining (Don't expect a different result.


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 26, 2011)

People who know how to play the piano turn me on.. A LOT


----------



## rellis10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Human clumsiness is a desease, it's contagious, and there is no cure.

Proof: I just got back from playing pool with a friend. Second rack in and a ball flies off the table, he goes to retrieve it and on the way back walks crotch first into the corner of the table. 10 mintues later, I crouch down to check if I can get past one of his balls and nearly fall over backwards. :doh:


----------



## Sasquatch! (Mar 26, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> Human clumsiness is a desease, it's contagious, and there is no cure.
> 
> Proof: I just got back from playing pool with a friend. Second rack in and a ball flies off the table, he goes to retrieve it and on the way back walks crotch first into the corner of the table. 10 mintues later, I crouch down to check if I can get past one of his balls and nearly fall over backwards. :doh:



Classic Rellis! :happy:


----------



## penguin (Mar 26, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> Human clumsiness is a desease, it's contagious, and there is no cure.
> 
> Proof: I just got back from playing pool with a friend. Second rack in and a ball flies off the table, he goes to retrieve it and on the way back walks crotch first into the corner of the table. 10 mintues later, I crouch down to check if I can get past one of his balls and nearly fall over backwards. :doh:



It's funny as it is, but it's so much funnier when you deliberately misconstrue which balls you're talking about.


----------



## rellis10 (Mar 26, 2011)

penguin said:


> It's funny as it is, but it's so much funnier when you deliberately misconstrue which balls you're talking about.



I'm sure I have no idea what you mean....:blush:


----------



## rellis10 (Mar 26, 2011)

New one.....

International politics and anything preventing people from travelling with minimal effort between countries is NONSENSE.

Just have the whole world be one country and let everyone move anywhere they want without a mountain of red tape.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Mar 26, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> New one.....
> 
> International politics and anything preventing people from travelling with minimal effort between countries is NONSENSE.
> 
> Just have the whole world be one country and let everyone move anywhere they want without a mountain of red tape.



Hahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahaahhahahahaah! RIGHT. Like that will ever happen.


----------



## rellis10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Hahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahaahhahahahaah! RIGHT. Like that will ever happen.



One can dream....*thinks happy thoughts while staring into the middle-distance*


----------



## Pokerking2010 (Mar 26, 2011)

Life is short so be with who you can for as long as you can


----------



## GTAFA (Mar 26, 2011)

Life is too short for anything but truth. Be honest.

...speaking of which, WHY is this thread in THIS forum? it belongs in The Lounge, don't you think?

ALTHOUGH it's a good thread.


----------



## rellis10 (Mar 27, 2011)

GTAFA said:


> ...speaking of which, WHY is this thread in THIS forum? it belongs in The Lounge, don't you think?



Because some people dont venture outside of this board.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Mar 27, 2011)

GTAFA said:


> Life is too short for anything but truth. Be honest.
> 
> ...speaking of which, WHY is this thread in THIS forum? it belongs in The Lounge, don't you think?
> 
> ALTHOUGH it's a good thread.



OMG can of worms.

Alright everybody, you all heard. Let's go back to talking about moobs and how stuffed we are.


----------



## rellis10 (Mar 27, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> OMG can of worms.
> 
> Alright everybody, you all heard. Let's go back to talking about moobs and how stuffed we are.



*Pats belly* Moobs are cool, aren't they?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Mar 27, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> *Pats belly* Moobs are cool, aren't they?



Yes. My moobs are so big. And soft.

Gosh I have overeaten. I may inadvertently gain mass.


----------



## Paquito (Mar 27, 2011)

Fat.
fatfatfatFatFatFatFATFATFATFAT


----------



## WillSpark (Mar 27, 2011)

Paco, I have two funnels and a mountain of weight gainer, let's smear ourselves with butter and get this going.


----------



## Paquito (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh look, I seem to have outgrown my bedroom. Get me to an airplane hanger STAT

And keep that feeding machine going damnit, big papi needs his own gravitational pull.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Mar 27, 2011)

Paquito said:


> Oh look, I seem to have outgrown my bedroom. Get me to an airplane hanger STAT
> 
> And keep that feeding machine going damnit, big papi needs his own gravitational pull.



*plants a flag on paco* I CLAIM THIS LAND FOR DIMSTOPIA!


----------



## Paquito (Mar 27, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> *plants a flag on paco* I CLAIM THIS LAND FOR DIMSTOPIA!



I'm like a squishier Mt. Everest. People have died climbing me, their bodies lost in my bellybutton for all eternity.

HAWT


----------



## JenFromOC (Mar 27, 2011)

You guys are killin' me....but, I do love moobs.


----------



## WillSpark (Mar 27, 2011)

Don't die yet Jen, we're just about to cover the peak of Mt. Paco with powdered sugar to make it authentic.

And what are you ladies waiting for? Start feeding and fondling, dammit.


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 27, 2011)

mmmmmmmmmmmoobs :eat2:


----------



## Paquito (Mar 27, 2011)

In the event of an emergency my moobs can be used as flotation devices. Occupancy capacity: 3 full Mexican families. A.K.A., a large metropolitan city.


----------



## GTAFA (Mar 27, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> Because some people dont venture outside of this board.



Sorry.... i just like the thread, suppose you gotta allow the denizens of a particular community to have their own indigenous threads.


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 29, 2011)

When you accept it is going to be hard is when it becomes easy.


----------



## rellis10 (Mar 29, 2011)

chicken legs said:


> When you accept it is going to be hard is when it becomes easy.



And when you accept it's going to be easy, that's when it gets hard


----------



## paintsplotch (Mar 29, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> And when you accept it's going to be easy, that's when it gets hard



i love it when it gets hard....... cuz im easy....... lmao... hahahahaahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahah

:wubu:


----------



## johniav (Mar 29, 2011)

chicken legs said:


> When you accept it is going to be hard is when it becomes easy.



Yes, I can relate to that. The act of preparing in excess increases your chances of success in anything (providing that what you are going after is achievable....for instance not expecting to make a million dollars without some sort of action)


----------



## chicken legs (Apr 1, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> And when you accept it's going to be easy, that's when it gets hard





paintsplotch said:


> i love it when it gets hard....... cuz im easy....... lmao... hahahahaahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahah
> 
> :wubu:



That's it. You two need a spanking...**cough**on film **cough**, but don't worry I'll rub your butts after and then fall asleep on you..lol.




johniav said:


> Yes, I can relate to that. The act of preparing in excess increases your chances of success in anything (providing that what you are going after is achievable....for instance not expecting to make a million dollars without some sort of action)



totally.


----------



## paintsplotch (Apr 1, 2011)

chicken legs said:


> That's it. You two need a spanking...**cough**on film **cough**, but don't worry I'll rub your butts after and then fall asleep on you..lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahaahahahah! omg i love you.... lol.... you made my day!!! :wubu:


----------



## FishCharming (Apr 6, 2011)

my most recent epiphany is that i'm not lonely. i always just kind of assumed i was and i probably have been at some point but i'm not right now. i really dig my current life and while i could always use a few more friends i really fail to see how my life could be improved, in any substantial way, with the addition of a girlfriend. bitches be crazy, yo.


----------



## viracocha (Apr 8, 2011)

I want to hear about epiphanies realized from the heights of Mt. Paco. 

I am with you Fish. My best of late is that I should go places that make me happy instead of places that would make other people in my place happy. Just because friends or family would choose a certain path does not mean that I need to. To become mountain hippie or continue world travels is a hard decision.


----------



## Freedumb (Apr 8, 2011)

I realized that even though I live in a liberal area of CA people here are still harsh about weight.


----------



## FishCharming (Apr 8, 2011)

Freedumb said:


> I realized that even though I live in a liberal area of CA people here are still harsh about weight.



liberals like fat even less than conservatives.


----------



## Freedumb (Apr 8, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> liberals like fat even less than conservatives.



I noticed that. It's pretty harsh. Much harsher than it was in Texas.


----------



## Vageta (Apr 8, 2011)

Dont leave chocolate at home with a fat guy and then expect it to still be there when you get back if you didnt hide it. :eat1:


----------



## WillSpark (Apr 8, 2011)

It's simply wrong to immediately expect people to have a little common sense. Double check, just in case.


----------



## rellis10 (Apr 9, 2011)

I punch stronger than the 5'10 beanpole that is my best friend....which is an epiphany because I've never punched anything in my life. :happy:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 9, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> my most recent epiphany is that i'm not lonely. i always just kind of assumed i was and i probably have been at some point but i'm not right now. i really dig my current life and while i could always use a few more friends i really fail to see how my life could be improved, in any substantial way, with the addition of a girlfriend. bitches be crazy, yo.





viracocha said:


> I want to hear about epiphanies realized from the heights of Mt. Paco.
> 
> I am with you Fish. My best of late is that I should go places that make me happy instead of places that would make other people in my place happy. Just because friends or family would choose a certain path does not mean that I need to. To become mountain hippie or continue world travels is a hard decision.



*DITTO on both of the above.....I have been alone which does not equate to loneliness; most of my life. I have no regrets about not being married *YET* or missing the *KIDS* thing; these were choices I made. Me + my cat are just fine picking what WE want to watch; when WE want to; cooking what I want, not being kept up all nite by a SNORER next to me....rather a purring kitty :happy:

I travel plenty, as I have good friends to do that with, and traveling is my biggest passion. I ride the motorcycle all over the usa, read, pray + meditate, take classes, work out, work hard; and just have a really full life. I am grateful for everything I have; so yea LIFE IS GOOD.*


----------



## Buffetbelly (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## luvbigfellas (Apr 9, 2011)

1) That my knee is still weak from having been dislocated three weeks ago.

2) That I'm going to stop looking for the "right" guy. Screw it. Let him look for me for awhile.

3) I will get out of this stupid job. I will get out of this stupid job. I will get out of this stupid job...


----------



## Freedumb (Apr 9, 2011)

I had several epiphanies while in the shower.



But I forgot them when I got out.:doh:


----------



## johniav (Apr 12, 2011)

I discovered today, that if I have a lot to accomplish, I can achieve a great deal by continuing to work in spite of that fact that my body would like sleep.
Sleep is over rated.


----------



## GTAFA (Apr 13, 2011)

johniav said:


> I discovered today, that if I have a lot to accomplish, I can achieve a great deal by continuing to work in spite of that fact that my body would like sleep.
> Sleep is over rated.



Interesting. I get most done late at night, so much so that i've been chronically short of sleep. I used to say the very same thing, ie that sleep is over-rated, that people don't _*really*_ need sleep.

Today --after a luxurious 5 1/2 hours-- I had the epiphany that my brain might work better and my miserable mood could be lifted by the empowerment of not being falling-down tired.


----------



## johniav (Apr 13, 2011)

GTAFA said:


> Interesting. I get most done late at night, so much so that i've been chronically short of sleep. I used to say the very same thing, ie that sleep is over-rated, that people don't _*really*_ need sleep.
> 
> Today --after a luxurious 5 1/2 hours-- I had the epiphany that my brain might work better and my miserable mood could be lifted by the empowerment of not being falling-down tired.



Yes I know but sleep gets in the way of the massive amount that I must do to succeede this semester. My brain is tired, my thoughts are small, if I lose another hour of sleep.. I might fall...thats all.


----------



## GTAFA (Apr 13, 2011)

No i get it... you're doing the sane thing (enduring a short-term ordeal to finish an important task), whereas i've made that insanity normal in my life.


----------



## Goreki (Apr 14, 2011)

Logic and proportion has fallen sloppy dead, the White Knight is talking backwards and the Red Queen is off with her head.


----------



## luvbigfellas (Apr 15, 2011)

Goreki said:


> Logic and proportion has fallen sloppy dead, the White Knight is talking backwards and the Red Queen is off with her head.



Jefferson Airplane, ladies and gentleman.


----------



## Goreki (Apr 16, 2011)

luvbigfellas said:


> Jefferson Airplane, ladies and gentleman.


As covered by Emiliana Torrini 
Seriously, it's been in my head for days and days. And we're selling a lot of Alice in Wonderland themed stuff at work at the moment too.


----------



## luvbigfellas (Apr 16, 2011)

I've got the song "Just Like Jesse James" in my head. And there's definitely someone who fits the description.


----------



## Goreki (Apr 18, 2011)

I keep remembering just how well things go when I listen to my gut. I'm more intelligent than I like to pretend to myself and life tends to be happier when I'm doing things the way I feel they should be done.

The more serious mistakes I've made in life have been when I ignored my instincts.


----------



## johniav (Apr 19, 2011)

Goreki said:


> I keep remembering just how well things go when I listen to my gut. I'm more intelligent than I like to pretend to myself and life tends to be happier when I'm doing things the way I feel they should be done.
> 
> The more serious mistakes I've made in life have been when I ignored my instincts.


I'm just the opposite,I pretend to have a brain...In reality I couldn't be more full of it. I have a B.S degree and it isn't from a university I'll tell ya that right now.


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 20, 2011)

No good deed goes unpunished, really is true.


----------



## Deanna (Nov 6, 2011)

I am rubbish at communicating and have accepted it as the introverted part of me that bottles everything up.

I am equally not very good at baking, as much as I want to be.

I want true love, but damn it, I will not settle for douchebags who don't appreciate me. If I have to be single for the rest of my life, so be it.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 11, 2011)

Figured it out during therapy: One of the reasons why I'm such a 'natural' flirt is because I was abused by male relatives as a child and began to use charming wit as a means of trying to make them 'not hurt me'.....it was a coping skill I developed at a very young age.


----------



## Deanna (Nov 12, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Figured it out during therapy: One of the reasons why I'm such a 'natural' flirt is because I was abused by male relatives as a child and began to use charming wit as a means of trying to make them 'not hurt me'.....it was a coping skill I developed at a very young age.



I'm the opposite, more of an awkward and lame flirt than anything ... maybe it's because the only male attention I had growing up was with my brother's friends who treated me like one of the guys.


----------



## lovelocs (Nov 12, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Figured it out during therapy: One of the reasons why I'm such a 'natural' flirt is because I was abused by male relatives as a child and began to use charming wit as a means of trying to make them 'not hurt me'.....it was a coping skill I developed at a very young age.



god damn...


----------



## lovelocs (Nov 12, 2011)

Also. I cannot drink on work nights, and be effective for my clients.


----------

